# How Old Should I Breed My Mini



## ninasocks (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi i have just got a miniature horse filly that is 2 yr old what age do you recommend i breed her at... 
Thanks Nina


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS (Nov 26, 2008)

I know the AMHR states that you cannot register a foal out of a mare until she has reached her 3rd birthday and has had her papers upgraded to permanet. I think AMHA states that the mare also must be 3 yrs old. 
I personally do not breed until the mare reaches 4 yrs old, this allows the mini to mature as I beleive they need extra time. Some mares I would not breed at 4 but would wait. The question I always ask myself before breeding a maiden mare "is she mentally and physically mature enough to handle a foal"? If I think in the least that she is not ready or I am questioning my judgement then I wait untill she is older. I know this probably has not answered your question, but there is no majic number when it comes to age for breeding. There is a minimal age and a maximum age but as for the age to first breed, you have to look at each animal individually.


----------



## sharpasatack (Apr 1, 2009)

you should introduce your filly and your stallion to each other as a 2-year-old and if possible put her in the pasture next to her if you do pasture breeding. Wait until shes at least 2 1/2 years old until you breed her so shell be completely filled out and her hips will be prepared to give birth without too much trouble. how tall is your filly?


----------



## weefoal (Apr 4, 2009)

I never breed any mare until shes at least 3 and have waited longer depending on the mare. Remember they arent even done growing until age 3 and most mares are not mentally ready to breed at 2


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

3 years old at the youngest, but it's best to wait until they are 4 years old so they can gain more maturity. My Miniature mare is turning 4 this year and we are looking for stallions to breed her to, and my other Mini is due to have a foal anyday and she is turning 5


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

sharpasatack said:


> you should introduce your filly and your stallion to each other as a 2-year-old and if possible put her in the pasture next to her if you do pasture breeding. Wait until shes at least 2 1/2 years old until you breed her so shell be completely filled out and her hips will be prepared to give birth without too much trouble. how tall is your filly?


Sorry, I fullheartedly disagree with this entire statement.

I do not personally like to even consider breeding until 4+ years old, at 3, even for a mini, they're still growing and they're still babies themselves.

As for keeping the stud next to a mare that will come into heat? First off, breedings through the fence can and do happen - and at your filly's age, you do NOT want this, and secondly, it's quite mean to the stud as well - smelling mares across the fence and not being able to get to them?


----------



## xxNataliexx (Apr 7, 2009)

Not A Good Idea To Foal Her At 2 Maybe Try when shes 3 or 4


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

ninasocks said:


> Hi i have just got a miniature horse filly that is 2 yr old what age do you recommend i breed her at...
> Thanks Nina


Why do you want to breed her? If you have a good reason to breed, I'd certainly wait until four.


----------

